# Cyma 335



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I thought you might like to see the latest watch off the refurb bench. It's a 1930s Cyma 335 15 jewel, with a 72 hour power reserve and staggeringly huge mainspring and barrel! Wasn't working at all when sent to my watchmaker, and top cap it off the crystal had worked loose as well. It turns out it was merely dry in a big way, and that the previous oil had thickened so nothing was happening. On the plus side it hadn't been mucked around with and there were no repair marks inside the case.

I was originally going to get rid of it but there was something about it that said 'keep me', so I took pity on it and did. I'm glad I did because having cleaned it up, you can see it's a high-quality bit of kit - and the movement just sounds very quiet and smooth. It was part of the NOS batch from last year - which I've whittled down to 10 or so that I like, and am getting refurbished at a nice steady pace.

Apologies for the phone camera too... ho hum!

Anyway, enjoy...

Chris


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Stunning, love the hands !


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's the movement as well...



Chris


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks very elegant. Nicely done.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Automedon said:


>


 nice that :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Impressive power reserve and a stunning Watch.

One of these days I will find one like that but so far I always miss out.

Well done.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A great watch, and a keeper I would say!

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers Martin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice - I would happily wear that :thumbs_up:


----------

